# New from Michigan



## Ech0pl3x (Nov 11, 2011)

Doope!!!!!!


----------



## boardaddicktd (Dec 31, 2009)

nice setup dude. we have a dope michigan tread under the midwest regional chat - the official michigan tread. bunch of us from all over the state.


----------



## sorrybrah (Nov 15, 2011)

boardaddicktd said:


> nice setup dude. we have a dope michigan tread under the midwest regional chat - the official michigan tread. bunch of us from all over the state.


thanks man ill check it out forsure, im on the east side, macomb county to be exact, not alot poppin off over here besides some mt holly and some downtown jibbin.


----------

